# '02 325i rain gutter trim over rear doors



## hitbyastick (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello, just bought a used e46 with the matte black rain gutters over the rear doors and it looks like the two pieces of rain gutter/trim must have separated from each other because there is a gap about an inch wide and I can see what looks to be some sort of adhesive on the body where some trim piece used to be. It's really strange, I probably should post an image of what's going on, but does anybody recognize this problem and is it commonplace? What would I need to do to fix it? Looks like a part is missing but I don't see anything from the trim schematic I found on the net. It looks like the two pieces shrunk away from each other. I don't see how that could be possible. Isn't the trim made out of aluminum or something? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## spinotony (Aug 15, 2012)

I seem to have the same strange issue?????? Only on the passenger side. driver side does'nt seem to have any extra trim pieces. Let me know if you have figured it out.


----------

